# VERY confused! - transgender bird???



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok, so we've always assumed Munchkin is a girl. Mainly because she sees my partner as a mate. If he gives her kisses, she will occasionally do the girl mating dance of quiet chirps with her wings slightly away from her body and her bum in the air. All her other behaviours indicate girl too. She turns 2 in January.

Today... Well, she was happily sitting on my shoulder, then started doing very slight beak grinding, which sounded like heavy breathing. There were a few little chirps there, and I thought she was just content. THEN, she started moving her tail side to side on my shoulder! I've seen enough videos to know what THAT was.

I got a short video which I'll try to upload, but I'm so confused! Do girls do this too? It's the first time she's done it,and it doesn't make any sense!

EDIT: Here's the video
Munchkin vid


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it's ok. I've seen a hen masturbate before


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh good. I've only heard of hens doing it by backing up against something, so I guess that's what threw me. I though only boys did it with their tails pointing down. Thought my girl had decided she was a boy!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

No, females can masturbate like this too! And males can masturbate with their tails up as well.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Learn something new everyday, thanks guys! 

Now, time for some hormone reduction I think. Spring has just reared it's head so that could be behind it.


----------

